# Moose Shoot



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

I thank everyone for their patience on a reply. At this moment we are still awaiting for one more confirmation. This individual has been out of town and we should here from him today.

Thank you
Roger


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

Hello to everyone who has been waiting for a reply on these shoots. We have had confirmation from a long standing member of the Sudbury Game and Fish executives and has giving us his blessing on hosting the shoot for this year on June 21st and the Moose Shoot on July 19, 2008.
Both events are going to be held at *382 Gordon Lake Road, Chelmsford.*
Hope to see you all there.

Roger


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

June 21, 2008
Seriously fun shoot
Outdoor 3-D course


Hosted by

Lively Archery Club 
& 
Onaping Falls Archery Club


·	The event will be held at 382 Gordon Lake Road, Chelmsford 

·	Open to ALL ages ALL classes (Cross Bow’s included)

·	Registration starts at 9 am: random start

·	Entry Fees:
§	$25.00/adult
§	$15.00 /youth from ages 12 to 16
§	$10.00 /children from ages 11 under

·	Shoot 2 rounds of 20 outdoor 3-D targets

·	Lunch available starting from 11:30 am 

·	Prizes to be presented at end of shoot


For additional information Or Directions call
Alain Carriere @ (705) 855-3238
Roger Soucy @ (705) 677-0105


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
July 19, 2008
moose shoot
Outdoor 3-D course


Hosted by
Lively Archery Club 
& 
Onaping Falls Archery Club

The event will be held at 382 Gordon Lake Road, Chelmsford 

Open to ALL ages ALL classes (Cross Bow’s included)

Registration starts at 9 am: random start

Entry Fees:
$25.00/adult
$15.00 /youth from ages 12 to 16
$10.00 /children from ages 11 under

Shoot 2 rounds of 20 outdoor 3-D targets

Lunch available starting from 11:30 am 

Prizes to be presented at end of shoot


For additional information Or Directions call
Alain Carriere @ (705) 855-3238
Roger Soucy @ (705) 677-0105

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
P.S. their will be great prizes raffled of...
We are only trying to keep this sport alive and vibrant. With your attendance this will be possible, I hope we shall see you all here 

president of the O.F.A.C.
Alain Carriere


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Quick question...

Are there different places to shoot for the 12 yr old divison at the Seriously fun shoot?

Can anyone post directions?

Thanking you in advance,

JDoupe


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Also...what's random start? And how long do you think until the awards are given out? I have to work at 4pm on Saturday so I may not be able to stick around afterwords. Could someone post the scores for me afterwards?

JDoupe


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

here are some direction, head west on 144 towards dowling from Sudbury past chelmsford before Dowling on the left Gordon lake road 3KM up on the left. their will be a sign on HWY `144 where to turn 

and for under 12 it's less than twenty yard don't forget that this is a fun shoot not the worlds champion ship for children.
a rondom start is when you have your party of 3 or 4 sooters you start at the #1 peg and move on down.

if every thing goes well by 2:30 we should be done but if it hapens that you have to go we could make arengement for any of the prizes that would be coming to you...


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I did not get ther today for the shoot. How was it? Did the weather hold out long enough for you guys to finish up?


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

JDoupe said:


> I did not get ther today for the shoot. How was it? Did the weather hold out long enough for you guys to finish up?


 Great shoot and the weather was perfect for shooting.


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

*How did it go well!!!*

How did it go...
On June 21st they where calling for rain all day but oh contraire!!! The sky was grey and a little sprinkle here and there, by lunch time the sun had come out and warmed up everything and all twenty five competitors. Thank you so much to all the volunteers that participated, your help is vital at these events. As you can see by the scores it was enjoyable and a Seriously Fun Shoot:

*Bowhunter Unlimited*

name--------------------------scores in no specific order

Geoff Nickolson----------------------------323
Roch Brouillette----------------------------320
Denis Morin--------------------------------215
Loy Omolida-------------------------------319
Andre Bourgois----------------------------388
Dwayne Deevey---------------------------390
Michel Proulx------------------------------343
John Landrie-------------------------------348
Fern Soucy--------------------------------283
Tom Guse---------------------------------318
Robin Charbonneau------------------------310

*Ladies B.H. Unlimited*

at her request not to post her name--------244


*Open *

Rick Auld----------------------------------341
Ryan Auld---------------------------------309
Roger Soucy------------------------------371


*Traditional*

Rae Swan---(Female)---------------------128
Ron Morrison---(Male)---------------------221
Pierre Leclere---(Male)--------------------116
Steve Oakes----(Male)--------------------181


*Juniors (12-16)*

Thomas Nicholson-----------------------------313
per. request of parent no name----------------206
per. request of parent no name----------------268
Kyle Guse-------------------------------------302


*Children (11+ under)*

per. request of parent no name----------------206
Cameron Charbonneau-------------------------275


There were prizes raffled off including a GPS as the main prize. A meeting was held at the end of the day with both clubs present. There will be some changes made for the next event. Shooting lanes will be relocated and prizes will be alocated differently so that everyone will come out a winner. Another GPS will be the big prize. Can't wait to see you all there on July 19th for the MOOSE SHOOT. Same place, same time.


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

*Directions*

If anyone needs directions, please PM me your email address and I will email you a map with the directions.

Thank you
Roger


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

*Reminder*

Just a reminder, everything is a go for Saturday.
See ya all there.

Roger


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

Hello everyone.

Well it looks like we're going to have a great day for the Moose Shoot on Saturday, the weather forecast is calling for a high of 22c with some cloudy periods. Excellent for the fair weather archers :wink:.
We will be doing some finishing touch-up to the course this evening and we're going to set it up tomorrow evening. Anyone local is welcome to come and give us a hand this evening and tomorrow evening, any extra hands will always be very appreciated.
Hope to see you all on Saturday morning and enjoy the shoot.

Roger


----------

